# confused about reading papers



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

might get laughed at lol but anyway ,i just finaly got my papers back for my puppy.. hes registered with the ckc.. alot of people ask me what bloodline is he and i dont know how to determine that from the papers.im at work right this second but when i get home i can put the papers up here if some one could help me, thanks


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

It is often difficult to read papers especially from dogs that back to dogs who do not specifically carry a known name. Sometimes looking further back than the first few generations is necessary.

The breeder of the pup should have explained the pedigree to you. Unfortunately not all breeders seem to care about there pups and helping new owners understand the things involved with them.

Sadly also with some registries the breeders do not have to prove heritage to get papers thus making it easier for papers to be hung/falsified. 

If you take some of the names in the pedigree and do a google search for their peds you may be able to trace it back farther and get more info.

Just remember papers are only as good as the breeder and org they are coming from...


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks for the reply, yea i really didnt ask the breeder that much about it, i was just really excited about getting the pup, and i played with the dam and sire and the pup like every oter day before i got him. so i was sure he'd be a pretty good dog.but when i got him i really didnt know aboit bloodlines before and now im so eager to learn more about it, i think im goin to shoot him a email about it


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> thanks for the reply, yea i really didnt ask the breeder that much about it, i was just really excited about getting the pup, and i played with the dam and sire and the pup like every oter day before i got him. so i was sure he'd be a pretty good dog.but when i got him i really didnt know aboit bloodlines before and now im so eager to learn more about it, i think im goin to shoot him a email about it


 Hopefully he will be able to help you out. If not post it and maybe one of us here will be able to give you more info 

Post new picts of the pup


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lord!!.. i dont think his e-mail account is open any more, keeps giving me an error.. but ill post the ped later and heres my flickr account.. all the pics are of him http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

The picts are all great

I really like pict # 2468 it is very artsy lookingup:


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

haha thank you.. i try lol


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

got the ped

the sires ped is
duke ap03149642
champ 02973713
magie ap02973719
sirfrasier sf-02754738
cookie oreo ap02754765
ceaser ap02603612
belle ap02742192
spot broadnax ap 0120720
hooch broadnax ap 00603217
schlegels moose 
schlegels piggy lee
and everything else is orig stock

and the dam is
dam
stormie ap-03149640
hiss blue pistol
cruz's crystal dreams
and everything els is orig stock


trying to figure out the bloodline


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

None of those names look familiar to me. But I agree its hard to determine what the bloodline is sometimes. My pups are both Gotti lines for the simple fact Notorious Juan Gotti is in there a few generations back(I have yet to determine what is so fantastic about this dog BTW lol((That being said I still -LOVE- all my babies))) but if you go FURTHER, its a lot of Larum's dogs so I suppose they could be Larum lines too.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Are those the full registered names??? If so I doubt anything will show up that will be useful as there are tons of dogs with the same call names like Duke for instance.
If the dogs were well known in the show or working event community or had names that were unique or longer registered names that were entered into one of the online pedigree data bases it would be much easier to find info on them.
Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lol, its cool, i know hes sapposed to come from a champion bloodline.. but i cant find anything on any of the dogs


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> lol, its cool, i know hes sapposed to come from a champion bloodline.. but i cant find anything on any of the dogs


A Champion Bloodline is used very loosely by some breeders to mean that there is a CH somewhere in the pedigree; often times it is way way back somewhere. 
Not saying that is the case, but it is something I have noticed.

True CH bloodlines on my opinion means there are titles in the first four generations of the pedigree.

Do you know which dogs were titled and through what registry?

CKC is also not a recognized registry with either UKC or ADBA.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

i really dont, i've been trying to get in touch with the breeder, but no luck.. i think his e-mail acct is inactive and i recently moved so i live like 3 hours away from him now


----------

